# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Lucht in de darmen

## michiels

ik heb veel lucht in de darmen.moet extreem veel winden laten .hoe kom ik hier vanaf? groetjes michiels.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo michiels,

Hier staat een artikel Winderigheid voorkomen. Er staat in wat oorzaken kunnen zijn en hoe je het zou kunnen voorkomen.
Hopelijk heb je er wat aan!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

